# New 2016 cpt codes



## mistygomezcpc@gmail.com (Dec 17, 2015)

I can't find RVU/Pricing information for the upcoming codes. CMS and AAPC not showing any information. Any ideas? I am trying prepare/load to system in advance. Specifically- would like to know for 31652, 31653 & 31654. Thanks!


----------



## mhstrauss (Dec 17, 2015)

mistygomezcpc@gmail.com said:


> I can't find RVU/Pricing information for the upcoming codes. CMS and AAPC not showing any information. Any ideas? I am trying prepare/load to system in advance. Specifically- would like to know for 31652, 31653 & 31654. Thanks!



Your MAC should have fee schedules up by now--Novitas has had them available for a few weeks now. I was able to find all 3 that you listed. I haven't looked for the new RVU files yet, but I would think that's available too, since Medicare fees are based on it. I've never seen reimbursement info from AAPC.

Here's the RVU files:

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...=1&DLEntries=10&DLSort=0&DLSortDir=descending


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for the link. I was wondering where to get those files. Sadly I'm not allowed to use the file to create rates. We have a vendor that does all the calculations and we are only allowed to use them as our source, which of course is fairly slow and doesn't publish until early January   Of course there's the carrier priced codes which seems to take even longer, if they don't release the software update retro 2+ month back like with the July .05% update


----------



## suemt (Dec 28, 2015)

I see that some of the MACs have their fee schedules published, but NGS' website says they are not yet available.  Does anyone know when/where they might be obtained, either through CMS or another source?  I have to put together training materials for my clients and wanted to include this in the presentation.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 28, 2015)

I think you can just download the RVU file from CMS and do the calculations on your own using the GPCI. Although that wont help with the carrier priced codes. Link is in reply #2 above.


----------

